# Falvour West Coil Gunk



## Noobvapes (14/2/17)

Hey guys

Im just going to jump straight into this

I usually use TFA for my mixes, but I wanted to check what Flavor West was like.

I got their Pomegranate, Lemon Maringue Pie, Fruit Circles and Blue Raspberry.

Although it tasted like rainbow unicorns taking a shit on my tongue (damn it was good), my coils gunked up pretty bad within a few hours.

I did the Lemon Maringue Pie at 8% and 6% fruit circles 80 vg, 20 pg and the Blue Raspberry at 7% and pomegranate at 7% 80 vg , 20pg

I know its the sucrose and the color that mainly causes gunk.

I wanted to ask which one of these is the culprit (would test myself but im all out and need to know before I order again) and also if mixing it at a lower percentage would make it better.

Also which vendor sells in SA sells a better version of one of these. thanks!


----------

